# Business Analyst CSV Applicant Questions



## taseng (May 30, 2019)

Hi, 

I live in the US and am preparing a CSV application in the category of business process outsourcing (BPO) to work as a Business Analyst (BA). The drive for my decision is that my boyfriend lives in SA, and I want to move there to be close to him. He is an SA permanent resident originally from Zimbabwe. My apologies in advance for the lengthy post, but I've done some research into the visa process and have so many questions as it relates. I'm hoping for some informed and thoughtful guidance. 

- I read that the critical skills list would be updated as of April 2019 and that the BPO category and role of BA would be removed. The Home Affairs Gazette still lists BA, however. Any known updates as to whether it will actually be removed and, if so, when?

- Can I apply online via VFS Global for this visa or it is necessary to travel to the SA embassy in Washington, D.C., to apply in person. Note: I live in Atlanta, GA.

- I do not currently have an offer of employment and am planning to apply without one. Any knowledge or experience as to how this might affect my chances?

- I've read that "If required by law, proof of application for a certificate of registration with the professional body, council or board recognised by SAQA." Is a certification of registration as a BA actually required by law in SA? Business analysis is not regulated profession in the U.S., so this requirement seemed odd to me, as I'd expect it more from licensed professionals such as doctor, lawyer, accountant, etc. If it is required, however, is IBASA the recommended body from which to obtain it?

- As it relates to SAQA for BAs, is a bachelors of science degree in business administration (BS), masters degree in business administration (MBA), and CBAP certification issued by IIBA presumed enough for them to qualify me?

- If I am granted a CSV as a BA, do I have to work for a BPO company? Or, as preferred, can I work in any company as a Business Analyst? And, does my job title have to include the words "Business Analyst?" I'm asking because my current job title does not, as business analysis work is known to be performed by any number of roles. I am currently a marketing technology manager, and all of my work consists of business analysis, project management and people management.

- The visa application asks what are my proposed activities whilst in the Republic. This is such a broad and open-ended question that it's not clear to me whether they desire either a very general statement or very detailed one. Any suggestions as to how to answer this question?

- I've read that if you indicate on the Visa application that you have friends or relatives in SA, that they make you produce lots of extra documentation for those individuals. Should I list my boyfriend? 1) If I do not list my boyfriend on the CSV application and get rejected, will it be a problem if I reapply under a different visa category (i.e., life partner or spousal) later given I didn't list him on the prior application? 2) If I do not list my boyfriend on the CSV application and get approved, will it be a problem if I reapply under a different visa category (i.e., life partner or spousal) later given I didn't list him on the prior application?

- Finally, if you have any other suggestions for other visa types (e.g., general work) I should consider, please advise. I am not applying for the life partner or spousal visa right now because our relationship is just under the required minimum duration. We assumed that if I get the CSV and move there, we could then work toward getting me cleared to stay there permanently. 

- The visa application asks do I intend settling in SA on a permanent basis? So, even though I am applying for a CSV without a job offer, which means the visa, if granted, would only be issued for up to 12 months initially, should I just go ahead and express desire to immigrate to the Republic permanently?

Thanks in advance for taking the time to read this post and offer any advice that you can. I sincerely appreciate it!


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

I think you will find most of the answers on the facebook group.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

taseng said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in the US and am preparing a CSV application in the category of business process outsourcing (BPO) to work as a Business Analyst (BA). ...
> 
> Thanks in advance for taking the time to read this post and offer any advice that you can. I sincerely appreciate it!


Hi, Taseng,

I do not know all answers to your question, so I will only try to answer some of your questions here.

1. Where to apply for work visa in US.

South African Exceptional Skills Work Permit

"Applicants for visas will be required to apply in person at the South African mission. No appointment necessary."

As in your case:

South African Home Affairs Website in the United States

"For residents of Alabama, District of Colombia, Florida, Georgia, Louisiana, Maryland, Mississippi, Texas, Virginia, Puerto Rico, Virgin Islands:

The South African Embassy in Washington, DC
3051 Massachusetts Avenue NW
Washington, DC 20008
Tel: (202) 232-4400
Fax: (202) 244-9417
Email: [email protected]
Website: http://www.saembassy.org"

2. Updated Critical Skills List.
It is quite a common practice in SA that the government postpones the enforcement of the policy that it formerly announced. We use SA time in here.

The new cabinet just swore in and things will get moving, I think after the delays.

Since it's been planned for a few years, so there would be such a change eventually. But it is difficult to say exactly when.

In all, welcome to Africa!

3. Other questions.

This is SA, not USA. 

You are going to deal with DHA, not Homeland Security. So please do expect more chaos and ambiguities in the process.

If you a US citizen, you can just come here and stay for up to 90 days without a visa.

Then you can spend few weeks for a shor holiday to, say Zimbabwe, and come back for another 90 days.

As long as you are not staying here for more than 180 days in a calendar year, you should be fine.

I believe you and your boyfriend will surely have a much better idea after these 180 days whether your relationship will be more permanent or not, whether SA is your cup of tea, or whether you can find a job suitable for you for the long run.

If you still want to join him and live in SA then, you can get registered as a couple at local DHA office with ease and go back to USA and apply for a spouse visa to come back.


----------

